# Rethinking Silent Movie Music Soundtracks



## regenmusic

I have spent the last five and a half years studying silent movies, and recently created two "needle-drop" type scores for two of them. I know how critical forums are so I am not really looking for "constructive feedback" per se. I realize there are some problems with the scores, and so I know what they are, however, a lot of silent movie scores today I believe scare people away from these movies. "Period Music Scores" is the style often done which I find antiquates these films into a dust bin as often as it presents them in a pleasing fashion. They work for some, but do not work for others. My idea is to disengage the sense of "this is old and boring" which music that forces the user to re-interpret what's on the screen from "old and dull" to something fascinating.

Sky Pilot (1921) Colleen Moore, Rare Silent Film, Music by R.S. Pearson





Alice in Wonderland Silent Movie Version from 1915


----------



## Arli

film silent, it's a holiday for everyone. I want to share a link where you can find a piano solo for strong cinema music. 




http://audioluck.com/piano.html


----------



## Pugg

Arli said:


> film silent, it's a holiday for everyone. I want to share a link where you can find a piano solo for strong cinema music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://audioluck.com/piano.html


Thank you for sharing Arli, and welcome to Talk Classical.


----------



## Larkenfield

Arli said:


> film silent, it's a holiday for everyone. I want to share a link where you can find a piano solo for strong cinema music.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://audioluck.com/piano.html


I thoroughly enjoyed the individual mood of each sample. Well done.


----------



## Larkenfield

regenmusic said:


> Sky Pilot (1921) Colleen Moore, Rare Silent Film, Music by R.S. Pearson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Alice in Wonderland Silent Movie Version from 1915


I'm a great fan of the Silents and familiar with a number of soundtracks, such as the marvelous Gottfried Huppertz score for Metropolis. I sincerely tried to find a relationship between the soundtracks for the Collen Moore and the Alice film, and while obviously a sincere attempt at both, neither one worked for me in timbre or mood.


----------

